# [Wet Thumb Forum]-displaying photos



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, 

how exactly do i display my photos here? neither the attach option of photo gallery option work. Someone please enlighten me. 

BEN


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, 

how exactly do i display my photos here? neither the attach option of photo gallery option work. Someone please enlighten me. 

BEN


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Start by clicking on the "New" tab at the top of the contents table. That will give you a drop-down menu with a few choices. One of the choices is "Photo album." Click on that choice and you will get a step-by-step procedure to set up an album.

Roger Miller


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

hey Roger, 

You see, i've been trying that and it doesn't work! i get to the last stage and get an error message saying the final page isn't available... that's why i posted the question.
Thanks


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Weird. I haven't seen that. You should also be able to use the image button on the top of the editor page (looks like a little scene). In order to use that you must have your images on a site somewhere so that they can be linked from the web. Another alternative is to have your photos on a web page somewhere then link to the web page.

Roger Miller


----------

